# Soccer Mom?



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm sure you've all seen the mini-van with a soccer ball sticker on the back. I suppose it's a badge of honor that Mom runs the children back and forth from practice or game or clinic. We got a new twist on that in my family...

Sun-Friday this week, I trapped with my 10 YOA son. (I will not post our results until I re-learn the post pic process. We did have a good week.) Anyway, my son's friend from school comes over today for a sleep-over. Colton announces that someone has to drive him home in the morning to check his 12 raccoons sets. (His parents are away. My boy has 6 raccoons sets and 2 fox sets out too.) I'm working midnight shifts.

I told my wife, "Hon, you'll have to take Colton home to check his traps after we quick run our line first thing...I have to sleep." She agreed, then I showed her the catch pole and put it in the back of her Jeep. Before I left, I told her..."You know, most moms get soccer ball stickers for their car. I'm going to get you a trap sticker!"


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's great! That would be a good sticker. Way to bring the kids up!


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

That's awesome. Must have a great woman by your side.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff NattyB!

post a picture....

at the bottom of your post, click on the "more reply options". at the bottom of the expanded post screen click on "browse". select the photo you want to insert then click the " Attach This File" button. next click on "add to post" making sure your cursor is where you want the picture (although you can move the photo). then click "Add Reply" at the bottom of the page.

hope this helps with the picture thing.......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Get the photobucket app... easy. Make sure to make your acct. private so people can't see all of your pics, just the ones you post...


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tech help. I have photos of Day #1-#5 "On the Line" with captions. I downloaded them from my camera to computer, but the PT site says photos can only be 2MB/G...My photos say they are 5.6 MB/G?. Anyway, I will work on it. Someday I'll get it.

We went out this morning with Caleb (Mine), Colton (Friend) and Samuel (Mine). The three boys put together wouldn't add up to a High School Diploma. They are in 4th, 4th and 3rd grade. What a crew! Anyway, caught a large, but mangy raccoon in our sets. Sams shot him with the .22 Bearcat. Mom took the boys to check Colton's traps. He caught a "Squassum". Boys still had a good morning.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NattyB said:


> Thanks for the tech help. I have photos of Day #1-#5 "On the Line" with captions. I downloaded them from my camera to computer, but the PT site says photos can only be 2MB/G...My photos say they are 5.6 MB/G?. Anyway, I will work on it. Someday I'll get it.


Are you running Windows 7?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work Mom.....standing by for pics.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

220, If you gave me numbers like Blake and Lamb #11 DLS or 43.0 GRNS of IMR 4064 w/168 GRN Sierra BTNM, I would have an answer. I just don't know. It takes me time just to click and seek. I have posted pics before, but not from this new camera. I'll have a friend help me out with it. We're headed to IA through Thanksgiving, then its PA rifle Buck. Hope to get a good thread going about Mid-December. Sorry I'm a computer moroon.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NB, let me know, I'm sure I can get you through this, resizing pictures is a fairly simple operation once someone takes you through it.......................Good luck in Iowa and with the PA deer season, if this State of Colorado doesn't get it's head out of it's ***, well I've considered going back to Iowa, at least I could set some steel there.......


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks 220. Might send you a PM mid-Dec. My brother walked me through it last time, but he's in Glen's neck of the woods (Mich) right now.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no problem, I had a computer business for just over 15 years, just let me know if or when you're ready.........


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats awesome!!!!! good to hear about kids and wife who helps!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A PredatorTalk sticker is gonna look awesome on Momma's Van ! !


----------

